# Julia Child original episodes.....



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Anyone catch some of the original episodes of Julia Childs program The French Chef on NPR. They are a lot of fun to watch and it is really amazing to watch some of the things she was doing back then.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Nah, but sounds interesting. I remember watching her old stuff on PBS when I was younger.


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

... like the bouche de Noel, garnished with meringue mushrooms? Classic.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

It's "Bûche" de Noël, David.

Heard it was on the foodnetwork. Don't get that in Montreal. Got the book instead, just 'cause I love Julia.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I loved the chicken show- she had a pullet, a fryer, a stewing hen, a capon, etc. all lined up and sitting up nice for the camera. What a hoot! I also remember a particularly ugly codfish she held up to mug for the camera. But most of all, her ability to reassure home cooks that what she was doing, they could do, too. What a gift!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

The one she did on the Roast Suckling pig was really great. I mean you really have to stop and think about the whole context of when she was doing this show. No one was doing suckling pig, everyone was doing pot roast and apple pie. It was pretty ground breaking when you think about it.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Yeah I enjoy watching Julia also! Mon-Fri on the Food Network they alternate featuring the shows "The French Chef" and "The Galloping Gourmet" at about 3:00 AM Central Time. Very interesting to look back at those shows.

[ March 14, 2001: Message edited by: Layjo ]


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Does anyone know if there are videotapes on the market for The French Chef?

My cable provider does not carry Food Network. Bummer...  

A few years ago, I taped re-runs of JULIA CHILD & COMPANY. In one of the episodes where Julia was dealing with English Muffins, she used pliers to free the muffins from the mold!! Thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Tell me about it Pooh . Isn't it a shame that Vidéotron has The Fod Network only on their numeric cable thing. Of course it's a lot more expensive, about 50$ per month. I'm not ready to spend that much on TV.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Totally agree with you, Iza!


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

Can't it be spelled both ways, pooh? I'm trying to remember my french from school - isn't the circonflexe necessitated when one drops the "o"?

(You may need to quit your day job if you want to correct all of the typos, misspellings and malpropisms in these posts!)

[ March 14, 2001: Message edited by: David Jones ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

David, David

All Pooh meant was that "bouche" de Noël sounds pretty funny since it means "Mouth of Christmas" in French. Sure you meant "Log" which is translated into "Bûche".

Who cares about misspelling! t's just funny t's all!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What is going on? There seems to be a French invasion.


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

Kimmie and Pooh, you are both quite correct, though the spelling has been Americanized in many cookbooks and on the web.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

My Mother was a professional chef before me....I grew up watching all those shows when they were first on. They were amazing to watch because at that time popular cookbooks were bettycrocker stuff. She taped all the Great Chef series back in the 70's (I believe). Very cool stuff, really amazing, a who's who of chefs.


If you watch some of them closely you see why my Mother would laugh wildy at some of the things they didn't edit out. It was normal for the chef to be glassey eyed drunk by the end of the show (Julia and Gram Kerr were always s*** faced). Their final presentation where they'd plate the item...they'd spill or giggle their way through it. 

I remember one episode of Martha Stewart (years ago) measuring 20 cups worth of stuffing in a 8 cup bowl, then they cut away and came back and it all was mixed and fit sooo nicely into that bowl. She had one espisode where she obviously took off her bra and my Mom was just dumb struck that no one on the set told her you could see through her sweater abit.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

That is too funny. Did anyone see the Martha Stewart Christmas special? They had the lady from SNL who makes fun of her and they did a skit together. It was really hilarious.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

French invasion Iza, you can bet your kkdoinks!

Where are YOU from, by the way?

Since your <FROM> isn't posted...

How do you know sooooooooo much about
Vidéotron, their silly machine and the cost?

wanna know!!!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

"Martha Stewart's Topless Christmas" a true holiday classic!

And how about Dan Akroyd's portrail of Julia in which he/she "cuts the dickens out of myself" 

[ March 15, 2001: Message edited by: KyleW ]


----------

